# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Snel meer spiermassa

## JordanMaroc

ey mensen, de zomer begint er aan te komen, zon strand zee. 
ik wil voor dit plezier eerst een beetje breder worden,

wie heeft een tip hoe ik snel meer spieren krijg, wat is het beste? en wat het effectiefst? anabolen of proteineverhogers of gewoon trainen( wat ik al heel lang doe maar niet echt heel effectief is )

ik hoop snel antwoord te ontvangen, spreek jullie, alvast bedankt

----------


## dicki

nou wat denk je gewoon trainen en wil je echt wat dan moet je prikken

----------


## skydirk

spieren krijg je door jaren te trainen en niet zomaar op een maandje tijd. anabolen gebruik je ook maar als hulpmiddel als je jaren traint en er niet veel vooruitgang meer is. niet voor jonge snotapen die wat breder willen zijn omdat ze grietjes willen verleiden op het strand.

----------

